# Robby Robinson Still Waging War at 62



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

â?????The Black Princeâ???? Throws Barbs at Arnold and Weider, Steroids in Bodybuilding and Baseball By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag To be considered one of the pioneers and a legend in your sport is something that can never go away. Even if he never picked up a weight again, Robby Robinson would always be one of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

